# New Beekeepers group in Southern Ohio



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Any beekeepers in the Adams county area of Ohio who are interested, we're holding the first meeting of the new Adams county beekeepers group on January 26th at 6pm at Dinsmore farm store in West Union. All experienced and aspiring beekeepers are welcome to attend!


----------

